# Con Badges?



## Validuz (Dec 3, 2012)

Being a longtime lurker to the fandom. (I hope i'm using lurker correctly  . . . Being in the back, curiously looking in at it.)
And something that always had me rather curious is the use of con-badges. First i figured it was as logical as simple identification. Then i read that they were giving out conbadges at difrent cons... So theyre a collectible? Or just for show? . . But then doesen't that make it harder to find the ID-Badge?

I'm sure i'm overthinking it. But it'd be awesome if someone could tell me 


Cheers.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Conbadges are, quite simply the greatest innovation since indoor plumbing. As for their history, no one knows who first came up with the idea of making miniature wearable portraits of animal people alter egos but the fact is for $20, you too can own a piece of the fandom and support an artist at the same time. They are collectible and they represent an aspect of your character you'd like to show others.


----------



## Teal (Dec 3, 2012)

A badge given to you at a con by the con is so you have access to the con.

Other badges, such as "character badges" are made by artists, are just for fun. Some people do collect them.




Validuz said:


> But then doesen't that make it harder to find the ID-Badge?


 I went to a con wearing two extra badges that completely covered the convention's badge. I only had to show it to enter the dealers room and when the staff asked.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 3, 2012)

Aha. Cheers.


----------

